# New Audi A3 Interior Photos Released as Part of CES 2012 News



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi will display at the Consumer Electronics Show for the second time in its history when CES 2012 opens its doors today. Assuredly there'll be plenty of interesting news from Audi, particularly in the fields of electronics and infotainment. And though cars like the Audi urban concept will be on the stand, we're guessing an interior display showing the next generation of Audi connect may be a bigger star. In addition to revealing where Ingolstadt will be headed with its MMI user interface, the display also reveals the interior of the next-generation Audi A3.










Until now, the new Audi A3 had only been seen in spy photos and brief glimpses via this method. Audi also showed, though didn't officially confirm, the A3's MMI interface without the full interior details when it announced its partnership with NVIDIA in the use of their Tegra 2 chip at CES 2011.

More details will be forthcoming later today. For now, enjoy the photos via our gallery linked below.

* PHOTO GALLERY: Next-Generation Audi A3 Interior *


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

...and, if you look at the photo gallery there is a shot of the MMI screen with what clearly is the next generation A3, fully rendered.


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

Where do the audio CD's go? Or is the new A3 going digital only?


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

Huge upgrade here for the A3. Aside from all the electronic goodies the cockpit looks upscale and ergonomic.
I'd like to see what kind of seating surfaces will be offered this time around. 
But yes- very cool....not futurama or retro. In the present with an overall design that looks like it will age well.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

brookside;bt1480 said:


> Huge upgrade here for the A3. Aside from all the electronic goodies the cockpit looks upscale and ergonomic.
> I'd like to see what kind of seating surfaces will be offered this time around.
> But yes- very cool....not futurama or retro. In the present with an overall design that looks like it will age well.


Check out the CES gallery. We got shots of the seating as well. We'll be adding more photos in here by Monday including some more seating shots but for now you can find several in the Event Photos folder.

http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery/gallery2.php?mode=album&album=/Events/CES/2012


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks George- I hit the link and found you've posted a 3/4 shot of the 3 door Fastback from the pop-up screen. It's good enuff resolution that a compare and contrast could be done with the A3 Concept? 
Thanks for the link. Much appreciated.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Very much in line with what people should realistically be expecting. The new interior design language of the A6/7/8 has translated nicely down to the A3s size and price point based on these photos. 

It makes the present A4/S5/Q5/Q7 interiors look positively dated by comparison.

As I've said before, my biggest complaints on the current A3 Sportback is that the seats are very poor (too narrow, not enough proper support), the front cockpit could stand to be slightly wider to accomodate for the center tunnel, road noise is above-average for this class (though not bad) and there is no 2.0T + quattro + manual transmission. 

I really hope that the MQB models improve on the above and I hope that AoA includes the quattro+manual packaging for us as well. I can even overlook the loss of the Sportback if we get the rest of the list cleaned up. ;-)


----------

